# Is it mistake to not upgrade my receiver and just get a bd55?



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

posted this on avs but got no responses so far...too noob of a ? I guess .

I have a Denon AVR-1602 with Energy Connoisseur C-1s, a C-3, S8.2 subwoofer and 2 Take speakers for the rear. Is it most cost-effective to get a panny bd55 with analog outs for ~$310 or a new receiver + non-analog out bluray player (~$600, something like an Onkyo 805+$250)? My display is a 720p 42" 9uk, all video runs directly to the plasma. 
I have a townhouse and our setup is in the family room, so I can't exactly crank up the volume without startling the neighbors .

For the most 'bang for the buck' I don't see a huge benefit from getting a new receiver + bluray.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I thought the bd55 had a digital optical out.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

koji68 said:


> I thought the bd55 had a digital optical out.


lossless audio is only available through HDMI or analog outs and my receiver cannot decode trueHD, only DTS. However, from what I've researched so far I'm not missing a ton by just getting a bd35 and using optical out. hm....


----------

